# Any Good Driving/Racing Games on Steam?



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 30, 2013)

Thread title pretty much sums it up.

When I moved here to South Korea I couldn't really take my consoles and TV with me, so now I do all of my gaming on my gaming laptop. That normally doesn't bother me, because the PC is better than consoles for most of the games I usually play. However, I've been watching back episodes of Top Gear for the last several days, and I've been reminded of how fun and addicting the FORZA series is. Sadly, being sans console, I can't play it here. 

So... are there any good racing games on Steam? Think something FORZA-ish: Fairly realistic, but also has the ability to be fun and arcade-y. I loved being able to have and customize dozens of cars and go out racing with realistic physics, but I also like being able to turn on an assortment of driver aids so I could have fun and actually win from time to time (I'm not at all a pro ).

Recommendations? I see entries from the Dirt, Grid and F1 series on there, but I don't have experience with any of them. Grid looks like it might be alright and it has a sequel coming out May 30th, so maybe that?


----------



## Wesbanez (Apr 30, 2013)

RaceRoom Racing Experience on Steam

Get yourself a force feedback wheel and thank me later


----------



## MicrobeSS (Apr 30, 2013)

Wesbanez said:


> RaceRoom Racing Experience on Steam
> 
> Get yourself a force feedback wheel and thank me later



I noticed my logitech G27 has been collecting dust for ages, most likely going to sell it. But I'll give this a shot.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 30, 2013)

Does RaceRoom have much to offer people who prefer single-player stuff? The previews kinda make it seem like something for people who really dig the online multiplayer experience, and worse yet it seems to rely on microtransactions. I'd kinda rather earn my new cars and upgrades. Is it too challenging for a casual racer, do you think?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 1, 2013)

Well the Dirt series is on sale on Steam today, so I picked up Dirt 3. It was only $9, so even if it doesn't scratch the itch like FORZA would (and so far I suspect it won't), I won't have wasted too much money.

I started playing already and I was _tearing up_ the first few races with the difficulty set to "Casual." It was a little too easy, in fact, so I went into the settings to see what exactly "Casual" entailed. Turns out that some of the driver assists it had were auto braking, throttle control, and steering management! Wtf! I _knew_ I was taking those corners far too easily. I turned them off, and promptly started having a much more difficult time of things, haha. I liked to think playing FORZA for a couple years would've prepared me for things pretty well, but I was squirrelling all over the goddamned place in the dirt and gravel turns, especially on bits of road that go from dirt or gravel onto tarmac and back. The throttle's a whole new beast in this game.

At any rate, it seems pretty fun, and has me thinking of also snagging F1 2012 soonish, and maybe GRID 2 When it comes out at the end of the month.


----------



## Wesbanez (May 1, 2013)

Ill be picking up GRID2, loved the original


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 1, 2013)

Man, FUCK the stupid Gymkhana "races" in Dirt 3. If I wanted to try to earn points by spinning about all over the place, I'd play a skating game. Just let a fella race a course, for God's sake.


----------



## Sicarius (May 1, 2013)

Grind's alright, I really liked Dirt 2, and wanted the Dirt steam sale, but it ends the day before I get paid. Assholes.

Kind of wanted to give Dirt 3 a try.


----------



## WhiteWalls (May 2, 2013)

Did anybody try the new NFS Most Wanted remake? The original is probably my favourite racing game ever so I need to try it someday


----------



## Sicarius (May 2, 2013)

Criterion made it, and they made the best Burn Out game (paradise) ever, so I'd hope it's good, but no, haven't tried it.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (May 7, 2013)

Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box [$19.99] - Balls out arcade racing fun and one of the few games that's actually fun to play online.

Race Driver: GRiD [$14.99] - Absolutely one of the best, and my favorite, racing games ever made. A perfect balance between arcade and sim racing. The official online servers were shutdown on all but the 360 version, but Tunngle and GameRanger have servers up for it, though.

Midnight Club II [$9.99] - One of the funnest arcade racers out there, not the best, but still fun to play.

DiRT 2 [$14.99] - Not nearly as good as the original but a fun enough game to give a try.

FUEL [$9.99] - A little too ambitious for it's own good but a fun enough game for the price.

All the above games have demos available to download, or atleast did.

I've heard the SimBin games like GT Legends and RACE Injection are pretty good but I haven't played them myself.


----------



## Matt_D_ (May 11, 2013)

as one of the devs on burnout paradise. umm burnout paradise! 

there's a few proper sim racers too. if you're into that.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (May 21, 2013)

Once it becomes available on Steam, (it was only recently Greenlit)

Steam Greenlight :: Distance


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma (May 21, 2013)

Test Drive Unlimited 2, you can buy alot of cars in the game and even watch the interior. Driving physics are pretty realistic, the graphics are nothing special, but it won't make your eyes bleed.


----------



## necronile (May 25, 2013)

5thFaceOfBrahma said:


> Test Drive Unlimited 2, you can buy alot of cars in the game and even watch the interior. Driving physics are pretty realistic, the graphics are nothing special, but it won't make your eyes bleed.



Lol the driving physics suck in this game!
though I liked the amount of cars and the fact that you can buy and own a good variety


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma (May 25, 2013)

necronile said:


> Lol the driving physics suck in this game!


 
Yeah, but they are still realistic  (in my opinion)
Sure, it's more fun driving around with arcade physics (Saints Row 3).


----------



## Aevolve (May 26, 2013)

Dirt 3 is the most fun I've had with a driving game in ages. GRID is another one to check out, and if you preorder GRID 2 that's coming out in a couple days, you'll get a free copy of the original.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 26, 2013)

5thFaceOfBrahma said:


> Yeah, but they are still realistic  (in my opinion)
> Sure, it's more fun driving around with arcade physics (Saints Row 3).



All of the TDU games have THE worst, most unrealistic driving physics of any modern racing game, this is common knowledge. I am now 100% sure that you have never driven a car, at least at speed.


----------



## L1ght (May 26, 2013)

All-time favorite racing game was NFS: Undercover. 

That and NFS: Carbon.


----------



## flexkill (May 26, 2013)

I liked GRID....but I hear they 86'd the cockpit view in GRID 2.....why in the hell they would do that is beyond me and I won't be buying because of it.


----------

